# PR Appeal Timeline if using court order



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

hi guys, does anyone know if a court order is a viable option in order to expedite a PR appeal? i received a PR rejection 6 months after my Pr application stating they could not contact my employer and verify employment, on the appeal my employer put full contact details and reaffirmed my permanent employment status but obviously if my boss is away or in meetings they wont take calls and no voicemail was left . I have a 9 months left on current work visa so have already applied for the DOL waiver to be able to renew my visa in case PR takes longer but im worried now because the DOL waiver has been in for 2 months , can anyone advise what steps i can take to expedite either the waiver or PR appeal?
much appreciated for any assistance or advice
thanks guys


----------



## denushka (Apr 22, 2015)

bump to top.. anyone?


----------

